# 1sr ever pic to use as to compare over the next 12 months.



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 2672


This was taken a few days ago I posted it on 1 thread I did stating I am now 13 stone after starting off in July at 12.2. I have never been comfortable being topless in public and suppose next summer with my holiday we'll see what the change is over the next 12 months. I am not on any supplements which i will start in the new year simply getting some protein supplements. Cheers all thus far for your advice joining this website has been a real plus for my training.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

kind of a peep show pic lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As per other thread, looking in good shape to me. You should get someone to take one of your back & legs too even if you don't post them, just so you know for yourself.

Keep up the good work bud!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> kind of a peep show pic lol


Ha ha Cal when reading your post my nine year old son looked at your av then asked if John cena uses mc.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> kind of a peep show pic lol


you should be happy then, youre always asking for pictures:becky:


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

well done with the picture, i think you look good.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m all semi`d up now dude..

what with doggys panties pics im` a happy bunny 

chris mate, you made my day!

i do have something in common with cena-he hasnt much of an upper chest just like me lol.. thing is his other bits really do make up for it..

now for a cena style 5 knuckle shuffle..


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m all semi`d up now dude..
> 
> what with doggys panties pics im` a happy bunny
> 
> ...


i feel violated


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Can see the abbs starting to show at the top end there, good work, i havent managed nowt in that department as yet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah youre looking alrighty dude but not sure what to compare it too..

best bit of your pic imo in that pic is your traps..

take 30 odd pics and see if you can get a lucky one where you dont mind your arms in the pic as well as your torso..

like fleg says and ive been dying to0.. get those leggies out.. mine are sh1te and i still put pics up, if you look hard enuff you`ll even see some pics of my pencil like calves 

take upper and lower bod shots separetly and you might get sommat usuable, full legnth shots are hard to look ok in..

oh and shadows are your friend, just ask trixsta lol.. so try pics in front of lights behind them and try different lights..

you may then get the my space angle shot ive made my rep on lmao


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Bf% looks nice and low ready to start a nice lean bulk fair play mate what about the all important wheels?


I am working on them mate, I do my squats and Deadlifts, Wednesday is leg's mostly cable machine but they hit the spot alright, I have to be careful as got a bit of a doggey knee from years of football it swells up and I'm out for upto 6 week's so tend to stay on the side of caution. My deadlifts are currenty 89kg, My squats are only 45kg but high reps due to barbell only going up to that weight.

Scotty in reply I have always tended to have the top 4 pack showing and think that's about as good as it's going to get their I think alot of guys work abs and can only seem to get the top 4 showing.

flag I have alwyas been low in BF% mate part of my problem over the years was putting weight on, Since hitting 30 over a year ago it has come a litttle easier I will keep going up till Xmas see where I am and then start will a good solid protein supplement to aid my diet as although it is pretty good with the kids etc it is hard to maintain a constant strict diet, For example we have McDonald's every friday night after kids football and my gym workout.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> take 30 odd pics and see if you can get a lucky one where you dont mind your arms in the pic as well as your torso..
> 
> like fleg says and ive been dying to0.. get those leggies out.. mine are sh1te and i still put pics up, if you look hard enuff you`ll even see some pics of my pencil like calves
> 
> ...


Hahaaa, indeed this is me, my specialality is using shadows to hide extra bf haha, your just jealous I can work the light well eh Cal  

And looking good pal, Bulking seems good now. A nice steady bulk whilst keeping bf leveled out, not adding it as I did.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Admin - how come Eglwys' been banned?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I the only person that cant find a photo????????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, been deleted bud - wouldn't mind knowing why though seeing as we all talk to the bloke??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah i was also thinking that dorsey! Seemed a good chap.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt realise being welsh was a banning matter :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, hopefully he'll be reinstated so as to defend himself but in the meantime let the p1ss-take commence!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm weeell when when he rang me there were some funny noises going on in the background and he seemed inordinately interested in squat technique when i told him to emphasize sticking his ass out and back..

he kept saying but surely that`ll just make it harder..

i feel soiled now..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i feel soiled now..


Just the way you like it I presume??!!

I wonder if he started sending saucy PM's to Doug/Paul???


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I seem to be re-instated still not aware of what happened as yet but hello all again.

Not sure if was anything do with the rumour about those SHEEP and me years ago but those were just rumours lol, Cheers Cal for the talk about squats again mate i'll ring next with the topic Bent Over Rows lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, welcome back matey!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

eglwys said:


> I seem to be re-instated still not aware of what happened as yet but hello all again.
> 
> Not sure if was anything do with the rumour about those SHEEP and me years ago but those were just rumours lol, Cheers Cal for the talk about squats again mate i'll ring next with the topic Bent Over Rows lol.


Ooh, That is definitely a bug! Surely they wouldn't of intended to reinstate you!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 2710
:help:


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

eglwys said:


> I seem to be re-instated still not aware of what happened as yet but hello all again.
> 
> Not sure if was anything do with the rumour about those SHEEP


Just to clear it up no it wasn't the sheep it was due to a software issue and the forums being moved to new servers.

Dj


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

eglwys said:


> I seem to be re-instated still not aware of what happened as yet but hello all again.
> 
> Not sure if was anything do with the rumour about those SHEEP and me years ago but those were just rumours lol, Cheers Cal for the talk about squats again mate i'll ring next with the topic Bent Over Rows lol.


dont worry we've all done it:tape2:


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

dj2000uk said:


> Just to clear it up no it wasn't the sheep it was due to a software issue and the forums being moved to new servers.
> 
> Dj


Cheers Dj for that mate I was getting a bit worried thinking I had done something wrong.

Cal I like the annimation mate quality.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hooray, ya pictures up at last, get a shave haha, no seriously though you have a good base to grow from but your diet needs work!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

freddee said:


> Hooray, ya pictures up at last, get a shave haha, no seriously though you have a good base to grow from but your diet needs work!


Your not kidding about my diet mate, I know i'm not getting enough protein I know this for sure, Things are very tight in this mad house and to be able to afford to spend alot of supplements etc, I was going to buy a 10kg protein supplement for Xmas and to make it last was only going to have it on training days twice daily, straight after training and also last thing at night but then I was pointed out the importance of getting it on non training days as that's when you grow and just taking it on those days 3 x a week would not make any difference to any potential gains, So I just keep plodding on.

My diet today for example was

Porridge Oats 6.40am

Banna and 2 Glasses Orange Juice 9.00am

Poached Eggs (4) On Toast 11.00am

Vegatable Soup with 4 slices of bread 1.30pm

Pasta with Tuna 5.00pm

Beans on Toast NOW 8.30pm

AND I'M NOW STUFFED LOL


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You keep your protein constant and lower your carbs on non training days, it helps if you work in a supp store! not much though lol....


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so these are my latest pic's weight is 13.5 stone target is nice solid 14 by end of year.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate! It's hard to be exactly sure from your first pic but I wouldn't say too much of the half stone you've put on is excess water or fat. How do you feel?

I'm sure training has come second fiddle to the building work if late but I take it your diet has been fairly decent?


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Looking good mate! It's hard to be exactly sure from your first pic but I wouldn't say too much of the half stone you've put on is excess water or fat. How do you feel?
> 
> I'm sure training has come second fiddle to the building work if late but I take it your diet has been fairly decent?


Yeah building work and work itself has been a distraction. I feel ok and that's about it not happy with my arms as they always look small, leg's are poor not sure about back as never see it lol, My diet is ok not near what you guys put into mind you as I do allow myself treats etc like McDonalds once a week with the kids etc but that's just the family life really, If I started being really fussy about my diet the Mrs would start getting funny, she already has a little jibe about me making sure I make my gym sessions always so don't want to give her any more ammo. I took these pic's as i've changed the routine up a little of late where I lift heavy on first set and then rep out on small weights and see what type of results I get doing it this way.


----------

